# health requirements for 485 visa



## psychopainkiller (Jun 19, 2010)

under new health requirements, do we need to book health check up or just we need to have reference number. do we need to do health check up only when immi officer advised to do so or we need to check up before they makes a decision for granting 485 visa...............and one more thing, i telephoned medibank solutions and they gave a reference number by phone but not in written from or in mail. i have written down that number in my note..do we need to have written copy from medibank as proof?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

psychopainkiller said:


> under new health requirements, do we need to book health check up or just we need to have reference number. do we need to do health check up only when immi officer advised to do so or we need to check up before they makes a decision for granting 485 visa...............and one more thing, i telephoned medibank solutions and they gave a reference number by phone but not in written from or in mail. i have written down that number in my note..do we need to have written copy from medibank as proof?


If the reference number is for an examination booking, having a booking is part of a minimum requirement to put in your application.
Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)


----------



## psychopainkiller (Jun 19, 2010)

*health requiremet*

but the new health requirements states that we only need to have reference number and we need to do health check up after the immi officer advises us................it's really confusing..............


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

psychopainkiller said:


> but the new health requirements states that we only need to have reference number and we need to do health check up after the immi officer advises us................it's really confusing..............


The application instructions are straightforward.
Where is the reference to new health requirements you are referring to?


----------



## psychopainkiller (Jun 19, 2010)

it says under new changes in GSM under professional skilled dated March 22, 2010


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

psychopainkiller said:


> it says under new changes in GSM under professional skilled dated March 22, 2010


Yes, just read it @ What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
and yes, if you have the reference number, you can just use that with your application.


----------



## psychopainkiller (Jun 19, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Yes, just read it @ What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> and yes, if you have the reference number, you can just use that with your application.


thanks for that...............so that true that we only need to have reference number and then we have to health chek up when immi case officer advise us to do so.............


----------



## flower (Dec 24, 2012)

psychopainkiller said:


> under new health requirements, do we need to book health check up or just we need to have reference number. do we need to do health check up only when immi officer advised to do so or we need to check up before they makes a decision for granting 485 visa...............and one more thing, i telephoned medibank solutions and they gave a reference number by phone but not in written from or in mail. i have written down that number in my note..do we need to have written copy from medibank as proof?


Hi there, im apply 485 visa now. having a same problem you face two years ago.
I have the booking reference number from the medibank, but i do not have any idea where to input the number.


----------

